# What does it mean for something to "sound too poppy"?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Is it that it is nothing more than a catchy melody lacking richness and depth to the listener who classifies it this way?

Thoughts?


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I think it's subjective. I do like pop songs but I think "too poppy" for me would be something like Donny Osmond and other things geared towards a teen audience. Today, it would be most of what goes for popular as I know I could develop a taste for some of it if I wanted to but I don't feel much need. I like to understand what modern people like but for me to do that would be just "too poppy."


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I think it usually means too tuneful, and implying lacking substance. Here is what I consider that fits the bill. My stepdaughters love it and it drives me nuts.






*On other hand, this is not what I consider too poppy*


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> I think it usually means too tuneful, and implying lacking substance. Here is what I consider that fits the bill. My stepdaughters love it and it drives me nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually really enjoy the "too poppy" one you posted, it reminds me of my own music a bit.


----------

